# pure white but black spots appearing?!



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

hi,this is my first post on here.i have a 13 week old pure white chihuahua,but recently she seems to be etting dark spots all over.....on her face..backs of her ears..belly and her backend!
will attatch pictures for you...of course i dont love her any less but wondered what she may look like when shes older..(if any of you have had this and have pictures of a fully grown chi.)thanks!!
i also own a dalmatian...maybe she wants to be like him!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's called ticking. Isis has ticking all over








Reggie just has it on his legs and nose.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

for some reason my link didnt work..










yes it does look like the taller dog.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*ticking*

:hello1::hello1:alot of pups change color as they get older.one breeder friend purchased a dark choc and by the time he grew up he was lite red w/a blonde mane.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is adorable, so are all the other chi's..


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww I mini dalmation to match your big one, too cute! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

SOOOO cute! The same thing happened to my Rudy.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi and Welcome. your Chi is beautiful


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet! A "teacup" dalmatian! How fun!! I'd love to see pics of them together. Bet they are darling together!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll go on the laptop and get you a picture of them together!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't call that ticking, since it looks like it's the skin changing colour, not the hair. Hard to say what she'll look like as she gets older.. she may get more, she may not! My mum's 2y/o had one pure white foot, then at 1.5yrs it started getting dark skin pigment just like your pup, so they can keep changing for quite a while.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico gets 'spots' on his belly if he gets any Sun.... during the Winter they disappear....


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ohh that is too cute! She will look like a tiny light spotted dalmatian maybe?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> I wouldn't call that ticking, since it looks like it's the skin changing colour, not the hair. Hard to say what she'll look like as she gets older.. she may get more, she may not! My mum's 2y/o had one pure white foot, then at 1.5yrs it started getting dark skin pigment just like your pup, so they can keep changing for quite a while.


You're right, she hadn't posted the picture yet when I commented. That is the skin itself getting spots, not the hair like in my dogs. So it is not ticking.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jan896 said:


> Chico gets 'spots' on his belly if he gets any Sun.... during the Winter they disappear....


Same for my Pip. He gets them on his legs and paws too.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes it's the skin underneath and not her actual hair...has anyone else with a pure White had this?...it's all around her back end now!it's very bizare!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Just to update this post....she's now 2 and a half years old & the colour is defo on her skin...it comes out in the sun...she has spots all over now! But all hidden by her thick white coat


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Post new pictures of your baby!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

She was 9 weeks pregnant on that pic!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

That's princess in the left x


----------



## Britt.L (Nov 18, 2013)

My moms solid white Chi is just like that. She is 7 yrs old now. When she lays outside in the sun the spots get darker. They lighten back up, then get darker again on days she stays out in the sun longer. Just like a tan.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl is also white and tends to get dark spots on her skin in the summer, when shes out in the sun a lot. They fade in the winter when she does not get a lot of sun and shes back to her white self again. Your girl is gorgeous.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thankyou very much!  xxx


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a black and white chi he is now 4 months old, he gets more tiny black spots by the day. I swear one of the other dogs is hiding a sharpie marker somewhere


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

Cool, now I know what those cute 'freckles' on Pixie's body are called. Does anyone know if the appearance of those is correlated to age? And if so when do they appear? I noticed that they increased since I got her. As she was found roaming the woods no one knows her real age.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have no idea..luigi is 5 months old so it may be age


----------

